# How heavy can one boxcar be?



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

How heavy can one boxcar be?
or
Found a good reason to have too many locos on my layout


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with D&J...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lead transport car.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Deadheading some locos down the line

Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh, a box load of depleted Uranium. Shhhhhh, don't let out the secret movement.


----------

